# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 8-10-14



## vintage2wheel (Aug 10, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


----------



## npence (Aug 10, 2014)

Bought this one today is all original paint from original owner




Also found these gems


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I found this 55/56 Schwinn Tiger three speed (I have to check the serial number, but hub says 55). I bought it from the original owner. He sold greeting cards to earn the money to pay for it himself. He repainted it a number of years later because the red paint had faded so much. He still had the original seat and head badge. Also has a 67/68 license plate. A jeweled rim shiner was on the front rim. And he also had this schwinn approved tire gauge, which all was included. I'm planning on keeping this one in my family too, like he did for so many years. Feels good to be the second owner of a bicycle this old.

y


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2014)

*Npence*

Real nice B6!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2014)

npence said:


> Bought this one today is all original paint from original owner




Love the B6. What year is it? V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Aug 10, 2014)

I haven't checked but was told 52


----------



## onecatahula (Aug 10, 2014)

*41 Autocycle*

Found this all Original Paint '41 Cobalt Autocycle buried in the dusty attic of an old quonset hut in far northern Idaho.  I determined not to leave that suffocating 100 degree quonset hut with out that bike ! !  It had exerciser pedals and some other choice enhancements !  Finally pried it out of the dude's boney fingers, strapped that beauty on the rental van and drove her home . . . 19 hours . . through the Nasty Southern Oregon/ Northern California fires and too much fast food :-/





. . . through Crater lake . . . 





. . pit stop . .





. . . In the hotel room with my Honey . . .  Never   Take  Your   Eye   Off   The   Bike ! ! !





. . and finally home in San Geronimo, all cleaned up ! !

















I think she's my favorite bike.
Thanks to Mark Mann for talking me through it !
Lookin for an original brake cable and lever, and an AN4 key . . 
Thanks, 
Pete


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2014)

*1941 autocycle*

Great find!


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2014)

Great finds !!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 10, 2014)

*Few cool bikes*

I found a cool black Corvette that needs a little cleaning and the seller threw this crusty Spitfire that belonged to his father into the mix. Also found this black American that has been hanging in the sellers garage "forever". Its a real gem two speed kickback. It sounded strange, but he said he bought it from a Schwinn dealer that was in Peoria who ran his shop out of his home because he was in a wheelchair.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 11, 2014)

*Wow!!!*



onecatahula said:


> Found this all Original Paint '41 Cobalt Autocycle buried in the dusty attic of an old quonset hut in far northern Idaho.  I determined not to leave that suffocating 100 degree quonset hut with out that bike ! !  It had exerciser pedals and some other choice enhancements !  Finally pried it out of the dude's boney fingers, strapped that beauty on the rental van and drove her home . . . 19 hours . . through the Nasty Southern Oregon/ Northern California fires and too much fast food :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's beautiful. Congrads on a great find. Rob.


----------



## ReneeN (Aug 11, 2014)

*'49 and '64*

The '49 belongs to my father and my husband is the proud new owner of the '64 Wasp.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 12, 2014)

*Red Jag*

I found a 57 Jaguar missing the tank and rear rack, but has the front aluminum Mayweg tag still on it.
I don't have space for it so it has to find a new owner.


Still has the Schwinn Tires Chrom on wheels, no pitting, handlebars have chrome lost but not rusted.
Rear hub states Schwinn Approved Austria. I think 250 is reasonable price?


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 17, 2014)

Little late post, but found this Aug. 9. Craig's list. I've seen the tornado's similar to this and figured that if any came around in the cheep i'd get one just because I liked the color contrasts orange, yellow, black.

But I'd never seen one with a tank. Well I got on the phone googled the address and scurried right on down, and not a moment to late too. As the lady and I were chatting she got a call, cell phone volume so loud I could hear the guy on other end, drooling. She asked that he call back in half hour, but, wasn't going to give, "What's your address?" etc. I had no clue of value, and knew right then and there, there's no bickering about price now. That guy was positively drooling. 

So, anyways I closed the deal. I cleaned the chrome and excess grease  so far but that's all I intent to do.. In the mean time I hunted in every corner on the net digging up whatever I could.. They sort of look like a tornado, but, as it turns out, the only thing that's the same are the color variations offered and  the basic frame without fork. 34 years young and one rare,  rare;  Stingray/BMX. The Tornado was wildly popular in 1977/8 as Schwinn attempted to get into the new BMX phase. 

1978 Schwinn Hornet. There's only one photo on the entire net of one of these, it's without the tank  fenders and stuff, besides the 1978  catalog. The only photo on the net with a tank, and luckily 99% ( did not have the number plate they'd sold with)  complete,  this is it:


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 17, 2014)

*Your bikes are nice BUT......*



Pantmaker said:


> I found a cool black Corvette that needs a little cleaning and the seller threw this crusty Spitfire that belonged to his father into the mix. Also found this black American that has been hanging in the sellers garage "forever". Its a real gem two speed kickback. It sounded strange, but he said he bought it from a Schwinn dealer that was in Peoria who ran his shop out of his home because he was in a wheelchair. View attachment 164139View attachment 164140View attachment 164141View attachment 164142





That Schwinn American has a great front rack, fenders, light that are nice looking, but are incorrect for the bike. Don't mean to be nit picking, just in my nature. Otherwise they are all great bikes. enjoy.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 17, 2014)

cyberpaull said:


> That Schwinn American has a great front rack, fenders, light that are nice looking, but are incorrect for the bike. Don't mean to be nit picking, just in my nature. Otherwise they are all great bikes. enjoy.




Ha...It's my nature too! All good points...here's a few more. lol The seller had the Mayweg rack loose in his garage from a 63 Corvette and put it on when I asked him for it. The American didn't come with a light he just added this cheapie Enwell for riding at night. He also put on mint script grips (not correct) to sell the bike...he gave me the originals too. The pedals he gave me with the bike are minty large cap bows not the waffle tread...I have the correct pedals and am just glad to have the bows now. 

How are the fenders incorrect? They even have the 100% American made decal on the front. In 65 the American fenders changed to the chrome fenders like the Corvette II with the S reflector. Is that maybe what you were looking at?

peace


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 17, 2014)

*I may be wrong.....*



Pantmaker said:


> Ha...It's my nature too! All good points...here's a few more. lol The seller had the Mayweg rack loose in his garage from a 63 Corvette and put it on when I asked him for it. The American didn't come with a light he just added this cheapie Enwell for riding at night. He also put on mint script grips (not correct) to sell the bike...he gave me the originals too. The pedals he gave me with the bike are minty large cap bows not the waffle tread...I have the correct pedals and am just glad to have the bows now.
> 
> How are the fenders incorrect? They even have the 100% American made decal on the front. In 65 the American fenders changed to the chrome fenders like the Corvette II with the S reflector. Is that maybe what you were looking at?
> 
> peace




I thought only the Deluxe American had chrome fenders with a fender light. Regular American's had painted fenders. I could be wrong.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 17, 2014)

cyberpaull said:


> I thought only the Deluxe American had chrome fenders with a fender light. Regular American's had painted fenders. I could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 165132




 Chrome fenders were added to the American in 63 , the Deluxe American had the racks, tank, and lights .

 Lee


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 17, 2014)

*Got me*



Overhauler said:


> Chrome fenders were added to the American in 63 , the Deluxe American had the racks, tank, and lights .
> 
> Lee




I stand corrected


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 17, 2014)

My 1962 Deluxe American
 Lee


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 17, 2014)

*nice*



Overhauler said:


> My 1962 Deluxe American
> Lee





Love that blue American. My red 62 was my second in collection.


----------



## Schwinn*Deluxe*Dreamer (Aug 19, 2014)

*schweeeetttttt*



onecatahula said:


> Found this all Original Paint '41 Cobalt Autocycle buried in the dusty attic of an old quonset hut in far northern Idaho.  I determined not to leave that suffocating 100 degree quonset hut with out that bike ! !  It had exerciser pedals and some other choice enhancements !  Finally pried it out of the dude's boney fingers, strapped that beauty on the rental van and drove her home . . . 19 hours . . through the Nasty Southern Oregon/ Northern California fires and too much fast food :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you sir are a trooper..... sweet bike


----------

